
Medium Maker - libovness
http://benjaminhawkyard.co.uk/medium/
======
mortenjorck
This is a great start, but it needs some more patterns. "How/why <noun> <verb>
<noun>" may well be the most popular Medium title construction, but I would
suggest looking for a few more. Here's a few to start:

"<verb> <noun> and why it matters"

"The day I <verb> <noun>"

"The <adjective> story of my <noun>"

~~~
nhqe
Definitely, there's tons of room for improvement.

------
spindritf
Surprisingly accurate at first. See also
[https://twitter.com/FalseMedium](https://twitter.com/FalseMedium) and, even
funnier, [https://twitter.com/Vice_Is_Hip](https://twitter.com/Vice_Is_Hip)

------
makmanalp
This is hilarious. It needs a "Why <hugely popular thing> is dead" and a "Why
I quit my job to ... "

------
rajbot
I got tired of the linkbait titles and made a user script to remove all
medium.com links from HN. It works in Firefox and Chrome:

[https://github.com/rajbot/remove_medium](https://github.com/rajbot/remove_medium)

------
bramkok
I was expecting a Markov chain manipulating a huge array of aggregated Medium
titles but as simple as the cotton candy titles of Medium are so is this
script.

------
gosub
This makes me think how much I would like a HN without opinion pieces.

~~~
mvleming
Was that an opinion you just had right there?

~~~
Cthulhu_
In my opinion, s/he did.

------
delinka
"How Making Tacos Enhanced the Toilet Paper I Used."

This is going to be one disgusting post.

~~~
MrZongle2
That's a pretty broad definition of "enhanced".

------
pushingsocial
Very clever. Great. Compliments my blog post today nicely
[http://pushingsocial.com/write-great-headlines-without-
hype-...](http://pushingsocial.com/write-great-headlines-without-hype-
gimmicks/)

------
sebkomianos
You probably mean "Medium TITLES Maker"?

------
languagehacker
Ah, the context-free grammar. Reminds me of my MediaTakeOut Headline Generator
([http://robertelwell.info/mediatakeout-headline-
generator/](http://robertelwell.info/mediatakeout-headline-generator/)).
Mine's an N-Gram language model though, so a lot more noise and nonsense.

------
lixef
This sums Medium pretty much up.

------
anarchitect
I made a Bat For Lashes lyric generator some years back
[http://nickboyce.com/bfl/](http://nickboyce.com/bfl/), which will only make
sense to people who know her music!

------
mark_sz
Legen... wait for it... dary!

------
uniclaude
As funny as it is, this type of titles are not only seen on Medium.

~~~
Cthulhu_
Yeah, add a "<number> <nouns> that <verb>" and you've got yourself an allround
blog title generator.

------
hcarvalhoalves
"Why Writing a Blog Suffocated My Life."

------
Ashuu
Very funny!! Wait, what?

------
timkeller
Absolutely fantastic.

------
zv
Absolutely brilliant.

------
Cherian
This made my day!

------
agranig
Wait, what?

------
gcatalfamo
AWE-SOME

------
dodyg
Ha..ha.

------
LukeG
hahaha so good

